# Owners Handbook for Carioca 15P



## sunny-jim (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi folks,
I have just purchased a 2003 Carioca 15P on Fiat Ducato chassis unfortunately there was no owners handbook with it. Does anyone know where I might get hold of one?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

sunny-jim said:


> Hi folks,
> I have just purchased a 2003 Carioca 15P on Fiat Ducato chassis unfortunately there was no owners handbook with it. Does anyone know where I might get hold of one?


For the Fiat bit or for the living bit?

For the Fiat bit any Fiat van dealer should be able to help.
For the living bit you just need the "covers everything" manual from CI but I'm not sure if they supply them other than with a new van.

What do you need to know?


----------



## sunny-jim (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Stanner,
I guess both would be useful but at the moment am trying to get my head round the hot water system, I think it may be air locked. Also does the domestic battery charge from the engine (alternator) or only when on hook up.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

sunny-jim said:


> Hi Stanner,
> I guess both would be useful but at the moment am trying to get my head round the hot water system, I think it may be air locked. Also does the domestic battery charge from the engine (alternator) or only when on hook up.


Hot water - the pump has to be on and you need to bleed the system by opening ALL taps until water runs cleanly (with no air or gurgles) from all of them before it will work properly.

The leisure battery should charge from both engine and hook-up, mine did.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I a 15 P living and you can get a manual for the heater , from the Truma website. I looked on there for instructions on the heating/water dial and how to use it. 

As for the leisure battery I would suggest taking the driver seat off and checking the leisure battery, if yours is where mine is. 
When I got my van, I had a problem with mine and when I checked it, it was dead. 

Also in the bottom of the wardrobe I had a inverter fitted and another battery. When I checked it was just a car battery, I took the inverter and battery out . Then got two new 85amp leisure batteries from Towsure and fitted them in parallel. Job done.

The only problem you may have if your battery is dead is size. the height between the battery and seat is limited.

Gary


----------



## sunny-jim (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Stanner & Gary, Very helpful.


----------

